# HELP : Lightheadedness



## Young Warrior (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi EveryOne,

When my instructor(s) is showing 2 & 4 of Sohn Mohk Soo to my partner in which he is using me to demonstrate on. 
Why is it that I get lightheaded or what causes the lightheadedness??
What can I do to avoid this thing again??? 

Thanks so Much!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2010)

Assuming that these kata are not choke-holds, I would strongly suggest that the place to be asking such a question is not a martial arts forum but your doctors surgery.

'Lightheadedness' can be caused by many things from lack of oxygen to high blood-pressure and noone here is qualified to advise you 'remotely'.  If it's not just a one-off happening, ask your doctor for a check-up to see what could be amiss.


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 6, 2010)

Young Warrior said:


> Hi EveryOne,
> 
> When my instructor(s) is showing 2 & 4 of Sohn Mohk Soo to my partner in which he is using me to demonstrate on.
> Why is it that I get lightheaded or what causes the lightheadedness??
> ...


Is this the only time you're getting lightheaded? When this is being used on you?

I do not know about Korean martial arts, but does this demonstration involve choking, pressure on arteries(esp in the neck), or strike to arteries?


----------



## Master K (Aug 6, 2010)

Dear Young Warrior,

If memory serves me correctly, these are same side wrist grabs and the counters to the wrist grabs.  I suspect the way you fall is causing the lightheadedness.  But I am not a medical doctor.  I would ask your instructor if he/she sees any mistakes in your nak bup (break falls) that are causing the lightheadedness specifically when these techniques are being applied.  You may also want to ask your instructor(s) to go a little lighter until you determine the source of the issue.  Lastly, you may want to practice your nak bup (break falls) more until you feel very comfortable applying them regardless of the take down technique being applied to you.  I hope this helps, and please keep us posted.

Respectfully,
K


----------

